
Ask HN: Did you wish there were cheaper hosted databases? - kevinsimper
I am little torn between how expensive it is to get a hosted database.<p>You can often get free hosted MySQL databases when you buy web hosting service, and it even comes with web hosting offers that only cost $1. However, the performance is often bad and backup not existing.<p>If you then want to get a hosted database, where the main product are not web hosting, you can&#x27;t find anywhere that only cost $1? or $2 dollars a month?<p>Compose.io is really awesome but they all start at $18 a month per gigabyte, which really adds up if it is only for side projects.<p>I could also just host it myself, but the real reason I want a hosted solution is that I don&#x27;t want to think about backup. I could also just use all those free trials, but I want to pay!<p>I don&#x27;t care about performance, I don&#x27;t need failover, I just don&#x27;t want to loose data!<p>I have asked it before, and the answers I got was I could use Google Cloud SQL and share it between projects, but sometimes I want to use multiple databases like graph and time series and I don&#x27;t want to limit myself to only SQL.<p>The answer is, there is probably not a lot of money in it, but how does all those other really cheap webhosting companies go by? Could you automate yourself out of it?
======
yousifa
If you don't need the performance why not use amazon RDS micro instances? It's
super cheap (even free for a year on the free tier)

~~~
kevinsimper
It costs $13 a month and is only SQL so really that super cheap I think and
you can't get other database types like Redis, Neo4j, Mongodb etc.?

